# My Articles



## Hapkid0ist (Dec 2, 2006)

Apparently I have violated some copywrite police with the articles I have posted. Even thought when I found these articles they were in a public domain and full credit is given to the authors as well as no copywrite policies or anything to the effect were present when I found them, I can no longer post them. My apologies and I hope that eveyone finds them on the net themselve. Good luck.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 2, 2006)

Hapkid0ist said:


> Apparently I have violated some copywrite police with the articles I have posted. Even thought when I found these articles they were in a public domain and full credit is given to the authors as well as no copywrite policies or anything to the effect were present when I found them, I can no longer post them. My apologies and I hope that eveyone finds them on the net themselve. Good luck.



Hapkid0ist,

If you look at our policy, you'll see you can provide a link and a small excerpt from the article, just not the whole thing.

Generally, anything that has a "C" with a circle around it (even if the date appears to be expired) or the words "all rights reserved" at the *very* bottom of the webpage is copyrighted.

So you can still post a small portion of the article along with the link to it - that's the fair use provision.

If you have any other questions, please let us know.


----------

